

Banning trends in HN - johnx123-up
http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=ban,hellban,shadow%20ban

======
robocat
The dataset seems to only start from this quarter, which makes the graphs
pointless.

E.g. trying a different search comes up with a graph that seems to make no
sense - maybe just no normalisation?
[http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=node%2Crails%2Cerlang%2Cpy...](http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=node%2Crails%2Cerlang%2Cpython)

------
chrismorgan
If you're seeing the last data points as being ridiculously high and
everything else at zero, that's a case of bad scaling. That site seems to be
making a mess of everything.

